# Regarding Tuition Remission Requirements



## WT75 (Aug 12, 2021)

Regarding the new tuition assistance program: How wonderful! 
Does anyone know if there is a certain GPA requirement or coarse load minimum requirement?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 12, 2021)

Target covers schooling costs now | The Break Room


----------



## james0707 (Aug 13, 2021)

Lulu2c said:


> Regarding the new tuition assistance program: How wonderful!
> Does anyone know if there is a certain GPA requirement or coarse load minimum requirement?



I would hope Target will require students to be able to spell the word "COURSE" correctly if they expect Target to cover the cost of taking college "COURSES".


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 14, 2021)

james0707 said:


> I would hope Target will require students to be able to spell the word "COURSE" correctly if they expect Target to cover the cost of taking college "COURSES".


Thank you for youre encite


----------



## Tacopie (Aug 15, 2021)

james0707 said:


> I would hope Target will require students to be able to spell the word "COURSE" correctly if they expect Target to cover the cost of taking college "COURSES".


Oooooo, college bond here….with no friends.


----------

